
SureFly Goes Airborne with a Pilot Aboard - prostoalex
https://www.flyingmag.com/surefly-goes-airborne-with-pilot-aboard?enews050818
======
karmakaze
If unable to operate without one of its motors, I wonder what the emergency
procedure is that avoids hitting the props. Maybe active-braking the motors
and quick release with chute.

